# Test Kits - which ones are necissary



## gdcox76 (Jul 20, 2009)

What test kits should I be worried about using with a planted tank outside the basic ph,ammonia, nitrite to monitor the water conditions for the planted tank.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm definitely no expert, but I test for nitrate, iron, phosphate, GH, and KH. 

Andy


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

None of them are necessary, but many can be useful. I like to have GH, KH, pH, NO3, NO2 and NH4 around. These tests are all available at affordable prices, and tend to serve well enough to aid in diagnosing a number of major problems, or performing some general tests. Calibrating them helps.

I find most other tests to have ambiguous accuracy; there are Fe tests that didn't show iron when I tried to calibrate them, despite the massive presence of iron. I personally haven't found PO4 tests to hold enough accuracy for my purposes, or are distinguishable enough to tell the difference given the parameters that my dosing keeps the column within. K+ tests are a good joke. Cl+ tests shouldn't be necessary most of the time, and I have no experience with them.

Of course all of this changes when you shell out for a very high end titration test kit that'll cost you $300+ for the master kit.

-Philosophos


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

None of the are needed even just PH testing would tell you alot. PH can kinda tell your ammonia in the tank or you can even guess CO2.


----------

